# Deputy Sheriff Clinton H. Frazier



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Clinton H. Frazier*

Union County Sheriff's Office, Mississippi

End of Watch: Wednesday, December 18, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* 14

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/18/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Clinton Frazier was killed in a single car crash on Highway 178, just inside the Myrtle city limits, at approximately 9:00 pm.

His patrol car left the roadway, struck an embankment, and overturned.

Deputy Frazier had served with the Union County Sheriff's Office for two years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Jimmy Edwards
Union County Sheriff's Office
300 Carter Avenue
New Albany, NY 38652

Phone: (662) 534-1941

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21891-deputy-sheriff-clinton-h-frazier#ixzz2nxvkWuwK


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Frazier


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

RIP, Deputy...didn't know him personally, but a friend of mine on the job in Olive Branch did.

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

